# We just made this. What is it? Look at pics



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess what its for and claim your choice of a 12 pac of your favorite 

beverage.:mmmbeer


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Diving platform?


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bonita dan (6/25/2008)*Diving platform?[/quote
> 
> Beat me to it!


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Platfrom for generator.....Guranteed.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job! 

sea-r-cy


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

cant be for diveing, to high up on the boat, i dont dive ,but

i would not want to fall backwards from up there ? Wouldnt

be for swimming, the rail around the top might catch your

feet ? maybe some kind of flying bridge to look for fish ?


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cooler rack for sunbathing on the hard top!!! Cool idea!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Auxiliary storage for beer and/or strippers.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

life raft platform?


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

conglomeration of aluminum pipe


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Outdoor Shower Frame with the top rail being used for wrap around curtain?


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

support or rack for dingy


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">An ?obstacle? if its on a CC?.. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a time out box for people being stupid on your boat.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

dinghy storage rack


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

i got it!! an advertisement for breeze fabricators. strippers still deserve to be up there.:letsdrink


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is dual purpose, storage for an ice chest ontop, and then it ishinged to drop down as a boarding ramp when backed up to the beach.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

wheelchair ramp? although i dont see how. why would i put something that wide and tall on the back of a cruiser? hmmmmm. dont leave us guessing!!!:banghead


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

waverunner rack/ramp


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I think we need a picture of the whole boat to clue us in.....


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Xanadu (6/25/2008)*Auxiliary storage for beer and/or strippers.


No way Hal, it is not Brass. But I really like where your head is at.:toast


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

If i offer to buy it would you tell me what in the h**l it is???:banghead


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

its an extension foor the 8 foot tall sunbather so her size 16 feet dont hang in your face when she lays down i think i saw her on jonsons beach sunday goodlord man haha...


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Are there wheels at the bottom and it is a cart for hauling fuel cans down to the boat to keep from filling up on the water?


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

A ladder to climb from the cruiser to a dinghy, tender or jet ski. I drops down and platform gives you a place to stand before or after stepping over the side of the big boat.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

is it a TV stand?


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

The end result of a center console ramming the back of an express. :letsdrink


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

oh i got it... extra large polling platform lol that is the back of the boat right


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks like a diving platform. OR

It could be a frame for a hanging scale for the tournaments..........

I looked, and looked for something very sharp as originally I was hoping it was a Giutine (mobile industrial strength chum churn) for thieving crack heads with itchy fingers.........


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Removable T-top for a small fishing boat thats carriedon a big cruiser?


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

An expensive mistake. Perhaps a ladder to upper deck that was built backwards in a temporary moment of :doh


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like its on the back of a cruiser, hence the diving platform.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Hard to see the face of it but maybe a gangplank for Med tying? Looks like a cruiser not a fishing boat.


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

It's cruel and unusual punishment, that'swhat it is. Just tell us. I win! I'll take what ever is cold please.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

boarding ladder. The boat is docked at a very tall dock.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Storage platform?? :banghead


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Rear casting platform/ramp:bowdown


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

Radar/Antenna platform?


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

ski pole?


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Ling tower.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

a fold down gangplank for use when beaching the boat


----------



## InTooDeep (Oct 8, 2007)

Seagull shit collector.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Conversation piece. Really does nothing. Just there so people can say WTF is that.:doh


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm going to go with some type of dual purpose platform......looks like something could be stored there without worry of it sliding around


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

bike rack?


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

Elavator


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Go for it......hell I'll state what they said right here. I told you to leave me out of your trolling posts and that if you wanted to discuss it any further we could meet up.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white">If you know who it is....DO TELL. He is trashing up the forum on everyone's post.<P style="BACKGROUND: white">thats the very reason i hate logging in because most everyone on here tries to help one out and then someone like this disputes everything you say or post...just my .02 worth...


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

FROM ONE POSITIVE GENE POOL MAN TO ANOTHER I AM WITH YOU KONZ! MY MONEY IS ON YOU AT <U>DISCUSSION</U> TIME!:toast


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually... Conner... I don't know who you are but all you have done ALL DAY LONG since you signed up *THIS *morning ispost USELESS info on the threads. Most of them are RUDE & IDIOTIC comments and if I owned this forum, you would be deleted... as all you want to do is start trouble.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I also guess you cannot take a hint


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

OK,I GOT IT! Its a landing pad for an RC helocopter.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Conner (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SheYakFishr (6/25/2008)*Actually... Conner... I don't know who you are but all you have done ALL DAY LONG since you signed up *THIS *morning ispost USELESS info on the threads. Most of them are RUDE & IDIOTIC comments and if I owned this forum, you would be deleted... as all you want to do is start trouble.
> ...




Conner, you sir are a doosh...All yall need to take a look at this cats post them sends PMs to Chris because this kid sucks the big one..


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Conner (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Generator Man (6/25/2008)*OK,I GOT IT! Its a landing pad for an RC helocopter.
> ...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

If we could see a picture of the whole boat it might be easier to tell. It looks like a ladder with a safety ring/lean post at the top.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Its were you put your cooler while you are in the tower..easier then throwing beers up there..


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Kayak rack ?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Well the generator platform was a good idea but a boat that size probably already has an on-board genset so that can't be it. Genset means it has a fridge to keep the beers cold so no need for a cooler. So i'm convinced beyond a shadow of a doubt that it's gotta be without question one of those new design,uh,I don't know WTF it is. Tim,WTF is it? A garbage can rack? :banghead


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah i dont know either now..It looks like a sea ray orchapparal not a fishing boat


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Dive ladder?


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

It's a pee platform, so you don't pee on the boat.:doh


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Its a ladder


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Platform for sat. TV.

Man, I need a bigger boat.:banghead


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

OK, if we all buy you the beer, will you tell us what it is?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Everything is rigged on IT and I willpostsome pics tonight.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Its a dog platform.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

satellite tv ant. mount.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (6/26/2008)*Everything is rigged on IT and I willpostsome pics tonight.


Whatever it is and used for, that looks like some fine work.:clap


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

duh its a polling platform for Chris Phillips newinshoreboat


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

a bong, or a specialized hooka? to smoke herbs and or tabacco out of....


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in agreement with that. Its to nice to have a gen up there and refueling, passing gas cans etc. would be a pain. Plus there is no wiring, again to nice for extension cords. If this boat is a Yachit theres no tellin what that persons plans are.I still think it would be cool for a large scaleRC helo.

Ya-chit defined by Jerry Clower


----------



## speckula (Dec 19, 2007)

If it doesn't hold beer or stripper, it a big waste of money.


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

Well????


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (6/26/2008)*Everything is rigged on IT and I willpostsome pics tonight.


Did you fall asleep from too much :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink after the job was finished?


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

OK, it is where the bikini clad girl stands & waves !


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been wondering... and wondering... and wondering some more. What the heck is that??? PUHHHLLLLEEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEEEEEE tell us!!!! :doh :banghead I'm going....







Hahaha


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

its a hanging platform for when we catch the trolls......


----------



## jenoagirl (Mar 20, 2008)

Now that's the best idea I've read so far.... :clap


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Its a damngood doctored picture that thing is really in the guys backyard.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

It's a gravity fed freshwater shower stall minus the removeable freshwater tank and the shower curtain


----------



## dustcover (Oct 3, 2007)

A pet access ramp.


----------



## split tail (Jun 28, 2008)

Generator stand to power cabin mounted ac, power cords wrap around port side hand rails and up the arch to the generator! I'll take Bud Light!!


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

It's a very well built birdcage holder.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

100% generator stand...


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

No question. Without a doubt it is a hercumdizer. I have not seen one in years. Many SoCal boats had them.

Nice job Tim, good smooth welds.:mmmbeer

Tom


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

So what is it I cant wait any longer.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Surfboard rack?! Expensive rod enclosure? Dangerous casting platform/cooler holder. :doh WHAT IS IT!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think he had some left over metal and just welded it together to mess with us.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

It is a place for my fat ass to sit on while I try and decide what it really is.


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

cobia tower????:doh


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll go with the guy who said a landing platform for a RC Helicoptor...............


----------



## aubfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Platform for air compressor for filling dive tanks.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

Almost...................I got it.................a rack/platform for a Hookah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Bow Down (6/26/2008)*duh its a polling platform for Chris Phillips newinshoreboat


haha he has been working out latley maybe hes strong anough to move that party barge around.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

OK............

You almost have 5,000 views at your platform. As soon as I saw it I thought of a diving platform like most. Then a few other suggestions came up that I found intriging. Shower platform was one. \

IT HAS BEEN 4 DAYS, 5,000 VIEWS AND ONLY 40 POSTS. 

TELL US WHAt IT IS............................:banghead:banghead

I know you wouldn't keep you customers waiting this long. :usaflag


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

My guess is that he made it out of scrape parts, ain't got a clue what you could possibly use it for and wants us to come up with ideas.oke


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *alanbarck (6/29/2008)*My guess is that he made it out of scrape parts, ain't got a clue what you could possibly use it for and wants us to come up with ideas.oke


NOW THAT IS FUNNY, I DON'T CARE WHO YOU ARE.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

> *InTooDeep (6/25/2008)**Seagull shit collector*.


LMAOMaybe notby design, but that's gonnabe it's primary function!.....The winner!.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

is it a parasailing platform?


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is starting to remind me of the guy on the Mardi Gras float that waves the big beads at ya but never throws them. At first it was interesting but now WGAS.:moon


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>Auxiliary storage for beer and/or strippers. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblPostSignature>________________________________________________________________________________________
if this is indeed the dual purpose, and it must be both, I will spring for 50 gallons of gas. hahahaha:toast


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I say we bomb this guy with calls tomorrow.. since he did this...


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *wld1985 (6/30/2008)*I say we bomb this guy with calls tomorrow.. since he did this...


or just give his number to Conner. Anyone got his cell?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

he may be to busy trying to figure out what he did make...........just kidding....i would like to know though!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I know what it is!!!!!!!

It is what we are going to string his ass up from if he dont come clean on the purpose of it!!!!!:shedevil


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with Bamasam. <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'29\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'29\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'29\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'29\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'29\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'29\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');"></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Sun deck...

Make mine cold Cristal please...oke


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Trust me...It's a generator platform to power AC unit....It's my neighbor's boat. Ok I ruined it. I suppose it could be modified to collect seagull shi$ though.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok I don't recommend Breeze Fabricators anymore they make crap that no one can identify. They make alien crap....Naw just kiddin' they make goood shiiit too.


----------



## NoKaOi (Oct 1, 2007)

An earlier post hit on it. *A well contrived addvertisement* I mean just think of the fact this keeps getting :bump.



Oh by the way Happy 4[sup]th[/sup] to every one. :usaflag


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok... 114 posts later... & 4 pages... COME ON!!! Puuuhhhhlllleeeeeaaasssseeeeeee tell us what the heck that thingis!!


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

I THINK CALLING BREEZE FAB IS A GREAT IDEA.:clap INSTEAD OF CHECKING TO SEE IF THE ANSWER HAS BEEN POSTED JUST PICK UP THE PHONE AND CALL! I WOULD BET AFTER THE PHONE STARTS RINGING OFF THE HOOK WE WOULD GET THE ANSWER!:hoppingmad


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I've figured it out!

Breeze Fabricators was "Conner".

Chris has blocked his IP Address and now he can't post on the forum to tell us what that thing is.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok Its an Oh sh!thandle/bar on the boat. Or its the last thing you see when you fall off....


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a ploy from Breeze Fabricators to generate advertising. And it worked on us all! Who really cares what it is anymore? Apparently a lot of us. :bowdown It's a stand for a gerbil cage ready for next memorial day.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think one of us hit on it earlyin the guessingandBreeze-N-that 12 pack's are LONG GONE................... We may never find out now....... :hoppingmad


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

The third post got it. It is a generator mount for a honda generater. Snapped these as he was coming by yesterday.










Its hard to see it well but the fuel line is rigged with an electric pump to the main fuel tank 

and run up the inside of the leg.









:letsparty


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!

Good to finally get the answer.:banghead


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Go figure............... :doh


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I knew it was going to be something simple. Nice to have some closure though!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Boatjob1 (7/2/2008)*I think one of us hit on it earlyin the guessingandBreeze-N-that 12 pack's are LONG GONE................... We may never find out now....... :hoppingmad


I thought that would draw the answer out.. okeNice work by the way........ Any more thoughts on those office waiting room chairs??????????


----------

